# Bilge Pump Yes or No.



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Do all skiffs come with a bilge pump? Even Gheenoes?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

No, but they are a smart idea


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I added one to my 1444. Cheap safety equipment. But you don't need one.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Your hull should be self bailing or have a bilge pump...preferably both!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

There is no bilge pump made that is as effective as a scared man with a bucket.
You keep a bailer on your skiff?
I installed a 500gph and float switch on mine which I test before every trip and still 
keep a cut down Clorox bottle handy. For less than $50 why wouldn't you?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a couple of big sponges are good.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just a couple of big sponges are good.


They way you run we rely on sponges? Good to know....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> They way you run we rely on sponges? Good to know....


If I hit anything I’ll be in ankle deep water so we should be fine.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If I hit anything I’ll be in ankle deep water so we should be fine.


Umkay Captain.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you have a gheenoe get on plane pull the drain plug just don't forget to put it back in before you come off plane.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

I don’t have a skiff (not yet) but always wondered about it.
My current boat has a bilge pump and is self bailing, but I go in deeper waters and on good days, a little farther from the coast. I might not do that once I get a skiff.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A gheenoe does really BAD things with 10" of water in the bilge :-( 

YES you NEED a Bilge pump !!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

3 things every boat should have regardless of size, IMO:
1. bilge pump(s)
2. battery switch
3. ignition kill switch w/ lanyard

And with very few exceptions on certain hull designs, trim tabs.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

The smaller the boat the bigger the pump (up to a point). A Gheenoe can get swamped pretty easily and bad things can happen fast.

I had a Rule 1100 GPH pump on a float switch in my Gheenoe NMZ. It moved a lot of water out of the boat fast.

I could easily get 5-6” of water in the bilge just backing down too fast with my 9.8hp in that thing.

I have 2 bilge pumps on separate switches and separate circuits in my East Cape skiff.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> I have 2 bilge pumps on separate switches and separate circuits in my East Cape skiff.


Yeah...this is a critical system you can be over zealous with.

When I was riding motorcycles I installed floating front brake rotors and racing calipers along with steel braided brake lines and Ferodo pads. I could stop the old Ducati with a little pressure from my pinky finger...every single time...without fail...

You want to have the same reliable ability to remove water from your boat.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Most bilge pumps cannot keep up with a hole in the hull. In most designs they are for clearing small amounts water that come in over the rails. The old adage that a bucket is better than a bilge pump is typically true.

If you want bilge pump capacity for actual safety, a minimum on a small boat to keep it from sinking is going to be 2k or so of actual pump capacity (rated is typically half of what a pump can actually do so a 1500gph pump will do closer to 750gph once headloss, voltage drop, etc are accounted for).


----------

